# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Đuổi học 4 nữ sinh rạch tung áo bạn

## Lê Hiệp

*Đuổi học 4 nữ sinh rạch tung áo bạn** Hiệu trưởng trường THPT Phố Mới (Quế Võ, Bắc Ninh) cho biết: Đã đuổi học các nữ sinh liên quan đến vụ dùng dao lam rạch áo bạn rồi quay clip.* gia usd ngay hom nay
Như chúng tôi đã thông tin về vụ một số nữ sinh hành hung, dùng dao lam rạch tung áo, đánh bạn rồi quay clip tung lên mạng gây phẫn nỗ trong dư luận. Sáng nay, phóng viên đã có buổi làm việc với hiệu trưởng trường THPT Phố Mới (hay còn gọi là trường THPT dân lập Quế Võ 1, Bắc Ninh). Tại buổi làm việc, ông Nguyễn Văn Thiềng, Hiệu trưởng nhà trường xác nhận: Những nữ sinh tham gia trong vụ đánh hội đồng 1 bạn nữ khác rồi rạch áo, sau đó được quay clip tung lên mạng chính là những nữ sinh đang học trong trường. clip quan he vo chong

_Hiệu trường trường THPT Phố Mới, Nguyễn Văn Thiềng cho biết, đã đuổi học 4 nữ sinh trong vụ đánh hội đồng_
Danh tính những nữ sinh tham gia đánh hội đồng gồm: Nguyễn Thị Thùy Trang, Nguyễn Thị Huệ và Nguyễn Thị Thúy. Tất cả nữ sinh này đều sinh năm 1995, trú tại xã Việt Hưng (huyện Quế Võ) là học sinh lớp 11A7. giay bup be

_Trường THPT Phố Mới (hay còn gọi là trường THPT DL Quế Võ 1)_
Nạn nhân trong vụ hành hung tập thể này là Trần Thị Thủy (SN 1993, trú tại thị xã Chí Linh, Hải Dương) hiện đang làm công nhân trong một nhà máy dệt đóng trên địa bàn huyện Quế Võ. clip cap doi hoan hao

Riêng người dùng điện thoại quay clip vụ đánh hội đồng trên được xác định là Nguyễn Thị Thủy (SN 1995, cũng tại xã Việt Hưng) học sinh lớp 11A5. tuyen dung viec lam
Ông Thiềng cho biết: Sau khi clip được tung lên mạng (được xác định là ngày 10-10), đến ngày 7-11 cơ quan công an huyện Quế Võ đã xác định những nữ sinh tham gia đánh hội đồng em Trần Thị Thủy chính là nhóm 4 học sinh của trường. Đồng thời công an huyện đã tới trường mời các nữ sinh trên về trụ sở để làm rõ vụ việc. Tại cơ quan công an những học sinh này thừa nhận đã hành hung Trần Thị Thủy rồi dùng điện thoại quay video. vu an cuop tiem vang
“Ngay sau khi nhận được thông tin từ phía cơ quan công an, ngay trong ngày 7-11, nhà trường đã quyết định đuổi học cả 4 nữ sinh này. Trong 4 nữ sinh này chỉ có Trần Thị Thùy Trang là học sinh cá biệt. Năm học trước Trang đã bị nhà trường đình chỉ học một thời gian vì cũng liên quan đến chuyện đánh nhau. Tuy nhiên, qua thời gian thử thách Trang tỏ ra ngoan ngoãn nên nhà trường tiếp tục nhận Trang vào học. Nhà trường không thể ngờ rằng lại xảy ra chuyện như vậy. Còn 3 nữ sinh còn lại tuy không phải là học sinh giỏi nhưng cũng chưa hề có điều tiếng gì tại trường và nhà trường cũng chưa bao giờ phải kỉ luật các nữ sinh này”, ông Thiềng cho biết. quan he vo chong

----------

